# Unsere Kois + Neuzugänge



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

nun sind unsere Fischies ja schon ca. 2 Wochen bei uns und sie lassen zum Glück fast alle meine Pflanzen in Ruhe. Lediglich ein Bund __ Wasserpest ist irgendwie verschwunden und das __ Laichkraut finden die wohl asehr lecker (besonders die Goldies) und die sieht auch schon sehr ramponiert aus. Jedoch lassen sie alle Sumpfpflanzen in Ruhe *freu* ! 

Gestern habe ich dann mal wieder im Netz nach einem Koihändler in unserer Nähe gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden. Wir sind gestern Abend noch hin. Dort stehen nicht nur die nackten Verkaufsbecken rum sondern das ganze ist von einem Japanischen Garten umgeben- total schön. Eigentlich wollten wir nur gucken aber neben unseren 5 Thailändischen Kois echte Japaner dazwischen zu haben hat uns doch sehr gereizt und außerdem wollte ich eh noch einen Asagi und einen schwarzen mit rot am Kopf haben so wie ihn Doggie vor kurzem gekauft hat. Leider war kein Asagi mehr da und ich hab auch kein so schönen schwarzen wie Doggies Neuzugang gefunden- doch seht selbst wozu uns unser Geschmack verleitet hat. 
Einen Asagi bekomme ich dann aber auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr von dort- ist schon vorbestellt 

Anbei nun Bilder von unseren Fressmonstern in der Hoffnung, das einige von euch vielleicht sagen können um welche Varietäten es sich bei denen handelt. In der Bildbeschreibung hab ich immer was zu den Fischen geschrieben. 

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden sendet Mel 


PS: ich habe dieses Thema schon in einem anderen Forum, wo ich auch unterwegs bin gepostet- also nicht wundern!


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

Hi melemel,

der Koi auf den ersten Bild gefällt mir!  

Was ist das denn für einer?

Aber das mit den braunen und blauen Auge kenn ich nur von Huskies    ... habe ich noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

am ersten Bild ist ein ginrin ochiba shigure,

am zweiten Bild glaube ich keinen Ghost zu sehen, 

der schwarz rote wird sich noch verändern, würde ich tippen, da scheint noch weiss durch.

lG
Doogie
(P.S.: es sind immer noch 2 "o" !!!! )


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

@doogie, 
entschuldige bitte   
Meinst du der schwarz rote wird also noch eine weisse Färbung bekommen? Da bin ich ja gespannt. Ist wohl immer die Gefahr wenn man so junge Fische kauft oder? Wobei die da gestern auch einen 80 cm Tancho hatten, der vor 3 Wochen einfach seinen roten Punkt auf dem Kopf verloren hat und jetzt fast weiss/rosa ist. Schon heftig finde ich das. 
Vor 2,5 Wochen habe ich einen schneeweißen Koi gekauft in der Hoffnung auf einen Platinum Ogon (auf der dritten Aufnahme ganz unten im Bild) und der hat nun einen leicht grünlichen Kopf und etwas dunklere Schuppen bekommen  :cry: 
Was tippst du den bei unserem goldenen (meine Lieblingsfisch)? ich kann nirgens einen ähnlichen Fisch finden. 
Auf ginrin ochiba shigure wäre gar nicht gekommen. 

hm, das ganze ist schon eine Lehre für sich   

Aber dennoch hab ich noch eine Frage. 
Wieviel Zuwachs hat ein gesunder Koi im Jahr?
Ich hab nun schon zweijährige Kois im Netz gesehen die gerade mal 20 cm groß sind, aber auch schon welche die 40 cm messen. Wie kann das sein? 

Gruß Mel


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

der "gelbe" ist schwer zu bestimmen, weil er nicht wirklich gelb ist...
Eigentlich sieht er mehr grün aus und wäre dann ein Midorigoi.
Aber die sind eher selten...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

so sieht ein midorigoi aus







lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

hi

mein ochiba ist seit dem ich ihn habe(märz2005) nach letzter messung von 26cm auf 36cm gewachsen.

die werden auch sehr schnell handzahm.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

ach ja, das Wachstum... 
das hängt vor allem von den Erbanlagen und der Fütterung ab...
es gibt Koi, die kannst du mit dem Trichter füttern, die werden höchstens in die Breite wachsen... dann wieder gibts welche, die leben von Luft und Liebe und brechen trotzdem alle Rekorde.


ich habe einen zweijährigen mit 50 cm und einen 2jährigen mit 35... also alles im Bereich des Möglichen...
Da kann man kaum eine Pauschalaussage treffen, einfach überraschen lassen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2005)

der midorigoi sieht ja toll aus. Du hast echt tolle Fische! Aber dein schwarz roter gefällt mir noch am besten- vielleicht finde ich nächstes Jahr auch so einen?! Oder wenn du ihn nicht mehr haben willst- wir haben noch Platz   

Das mit dem Wachstum ist echt interessant! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt! Unseren Goldis kann man auf jeden Fall beim Wachsen zugucken  Die Kois haben wir ja noch nicht so lange. 

Gruß Mel


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2005)

sorry, missverständnis!
Der Midorigoi ist nicht von mir, den hab ich dir nur aus dem Internet gegoogelt! 

Ich hab nur 8 1/2 Fische im Moment, da ist keine solche Rarietät dabei, vom Beni-Kikuokuryiu (der schwarze mit dem roten punkt) mal abgesehen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2005)

doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nur 8 *1/2 Fische* im Moment,Doogie




Wie geht denn das ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2005)

na, der halbe ist der den ich bei Thorstens Wettbewerb gewonnen habe und der noch beim Händler in Hamburg schwimmt ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2005)

Axo...


----------

